# Lake Anna **** 3



## dallison

Has anybody ever fished here when the stripers are schooled up in that area? I've been told that its a madhouse of bank fishing there then. Game wardens out galore and people pullin in the limit of keepers. I know its about this time of year.
I was last there a couple weeks ago and one of the guys said when it gets a little colder. I guess I'll have to make the trip there this weekend. Its by far not my favorite place to go. I've yet to catch anything other then a couple bluegill.
Not to mention I've lost a ton of tackle there. I will post any results by the end of the weekend


----------



## diecutter

I fish Anna all the time but not down that far,,are you fishing from bank or boat??


----------



## overnighter

I do not mean to highjack this thread but I am interested in fishing Lake Anna. I have a Grady White overnighter but that would be a long pull for me (~2 hours 1 way) so I am interested in fishing from the bank. I would like to hear any tips or tricks you may have.

Tight Lines,

J.R.


----------



## dallison

Oh I fish from the bank. Didn't make it this weekend...got skunked closer to home. lol


----------



## overnighter

Where do you fish on the Bank at Lake Anna? I am not familiar with the area at all. Do you catch stripper on the bank?

Thanks,

J.R.


----------



## laostha

I signed up because I saw this post while browsing the site. I fish **** 3 very often (atleast 2 times a week). The area you are talking about is on Moodytown Rd. There is a area where you can park. Then You can either fish from the bridge or the bank. If fishing from the bridge you would usually catch bait (herring) from the bridge with a net or sabiki rig. If fishing from the bank you can do the same; however, I use a super fluke on a 1/2 oz jig head and let it drift with the current. If the fish are breaking the surface I would use a pencil popper.

Currently fishing there is not that great since the bait just showed up there. I usually catch them in the morning right at sunlight. However, the fish are small at the moment. Usually around 17-18". Min size limit is 20" with a 4 per person creel limit. Once spring comes around, expect that place to be packed with people. During the spring you are likely able to catch limit in a hour of being there.

Hope this helps


----------



## Smittroc

ok I'll bite... where the heck is this place?


----------



## laostha




----------



## dallison

*Thats it.*



laostha said:


> I signed up because I saw this post while browsing the site. I fish **** 3 very often (atleast 2 times a week). The area you are talking about is on Moodytown Rd. There is a area where you can park. Then You can either fish from the bridge or the bank. If fishing from the bridge you would usually catch bait (herring) from the bridge with a net or sabiki rig. If fishing from the bank you can do the same; however, I use a super fluke on a 1/2 oz jig head and let it drift with the current. If the fish are breaking the surface I would use a pencil popper.
> 
> Currently fishing there is not that great since the bait just showed up there. I usually catch them in the morning right at sunlight. However, the fish are small at the moment. Usually around 17-18". Min size limit is 20" with a 4 per person creel limit. Once spring comes around, expect that place to be packed with people. During the spring you are likely able to catch limit in a hour of being there.
> 
> Hope this helps


The packed with people is what they tell me...I've yet to be there though at the right time.
Yep the google map is dead on.

So I guess I have to keep on workin it... who knows maybe 2013 will be the year to take my limit...several days in a row.....:redface:


----------



## Fly Wacko

I catch a goodly number of stripers and walleye there every winter... But, I'm only there in the middle of the night, and when wind conditions are right. A few years ago I posted my thoughts of how to nail good fish from the bank there. You will never see me there in the daytime.

FW


----------



## AbuMike

Fly Wacko said:


> I catch a goodly number of stripers and walleye there every winter... But, I'm only there in the middle of the night, and when wind conditions are right. A few years ago I posted my thoughts of how to nail good fish from the bank there. You will never see me there in the daytime.
> 
> FW


++1....


----------



## mitchmtm1

Walleye are no longer stocked in Anna and the numbers are very low. They are a very rare catch now.
The last two years have not been very good for the stripers but before that it was decent fishing.


Mitch


----------



## landlocked

Is there a public ramp nearby. I just bought a little carolina skiff. Tks


----------



## laostha

i went there this morning. Very little action. There were guys on the bridge that stayed overnight and didn't catch anything. They werent catching much bait off the bridge either. All I caught was a 3-4 pound largemouth bass. A fellow guy next to me caught a 17" striper; must have been straggler. Those new nuclear reactor pumps must be efficient because the current comming out of the dike isnt as strong as it used to be.


----------



## HuskyMD

laostha said:


> i went there this morning. Very little action. There were guys on the bridge that stayed overnight and didn't catch anything. They werent catching much bait off the bridge either. All I caught was a 3-4 pound largemouth bass. A fellow guy next to me caught a 17" striper; must have been straggler. Those new nuclear reactor pumps must be efficient because the current comming out of the dike isnt as strong as it used to be.


It is difficult fishing. You will be cold. You will lose rigs and freeze your hands tying them back on. You will likely not catch much unless you've put in your time and learned to fish there. So, please just stay home.


----------

